# [ES] Autopistas y Carreteras de El Salvador | Freeways and Highways in El Salvador



## Daortíz (Nov 2, 2002)

El Salvador is located in that narrow isthmus that joins North to South America
it is the smalles country in the Americas mainland and has developed a substantial modern netwotk in the past 15 years

total: 10,886 km 
paved: 2,827 km (includes 327 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 8,059 km (2000)


















































































​


.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 8, 2009)

327 km of expressway? I would never have expected such a high number.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*[SLV] Autopistas y Carreteras de El Salvador | Freeways and Highways in El Salvador*

*Mapa Vial de El Salvador | Road Map of El Salvador*










click here for large map​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Mark19 (Mar 8, 2010)

reviviendo thread, estaba un poco olvidado
quiza alguien se anima a poner mas fotos, gracias Juanpaolo

may be somebody can share us more photos , thank you vey muche juanpaolo


----------



## Mark19 (Mar 8, 2010)

the first expressway in El salvador and central america, Blv Monseñor Romero
opened this day


----------



## arman.do (Jun 9, 2011)

No es por ser pesimista...pero damos lastima aqui. Hahaha.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Can you point that road out on a map? San Salvador already had some short expressways.


----------



## Mark19 (Mar 8, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Can you point that road out on a map? San Salvador already had some short expressways.











here it is, its the blue one


----------



## ArthurG (Jun 23, 2007)




----------

